# Programacion PLC TSX micro



## mono1969 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hola a todos, quisiera saver si alguien esta interesado en darme una mano con la programacion de un automata TSX micro de Telemecanique. Desde  ya muchas gracias..


----------



## Ryu02 (Mar 24, 2012)

puffffff pues con ese no me e metido nunca te podria decir cosillas de los automatas de la marca siemens... suerte!


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 28, 2012)

Hola. Que necesitas programar?
saludos

Juan José.


----------



## mono1969 (Mar 29, 2012)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola. Que necesitas programar?
> saludos
> 
> Juan José.


Hola Juan Jose, quisiera programar el automata para automatizar una maquina similar al funcionamiento de un puente grua, atras/adelante, izquierda/derecha y un cabezal que sube y baja, un par de encoders para medir posicion y una pantalla magelis, basicamente esta seria la configuracion, tengo el software y todos los  componentes pero me falta lo principal, que es que no tengo ni idea de la programacion.
desde ya muchas gracias por tu atencion.


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 29, 2012)

Bueno, lo primero que debes hacer es un esquema de papel con las señales. 
El tsx micro no tiene entradas para encoders incluidas, debes colocarle un modulo analogico que lea estas. 
Por este motivo tendras que utilizar el TSX3122 o superior ya que el 3210 no soporta analogicas. 
Primer paso configurar la aplicacion. Que version de PL7 PRO o Junior tienes?. 
Segundo paso es decidir si utilizaras lenguaje escalera o grafset para tu puente grua. 
terser paso es identificar las salidas y las entradas. 
cuarto paso: programar. 
Teclas rapidas: debajo de la pantalla te indican que es cada una . Por ejemplo NO es F1 y NC es F2. 
F3 es un operate. 
Busco un pequeño tutorial y te lo paso. 
Si quieres me pasas la configuracion del pLC y las denominaciones de entradas y salidas y te ayudo con tiempo, en el programa. 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## mono1969 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hola JUan Jose, te envie algo de informacion a tu mail de yahoo, confirmame si lo recibiste.
Gracias


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 30, 2012)

Hola. Ya la recibí. Para mantener el tema habierto vas a tener que agregarla acá. Asi tambien lo puede utilizar otro integrante del foro que pueda estar con las mismas inquietudes . 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## mono1969 (Mar 30, 2012)

Pasando al tema de la maquina te adjunto un link a un video de youtube para que veas claramente su funcionamiento 




 




 
Yo tengo el programa del tsx para esta maquina, tambien te lo adjunto para que mires si sirve

Te comento lo que tengo:

                                    TSX  MICRO TSX3722

                                    MODULO TSXDMZ64DTK

                                    MODULO TSXCTZ2A

                                    INTERFACE TCCX1730L

                                     ABE7-R16S111

                                     ENCODERS 360PPR

                                      VARIADORES ALTIVAR 28 Y 31   

Cualquier duda no dudes en consultarme.

Atte: Marcelo Arancibia


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 31, 2012)

Bueno, analizando la info ahora está mas claro. 
Primero: el programa que tienes está escrito para plc TWIDO. Hay que imprimirlo y escribirlo en el PL7 pro para cargarlo al TSX. 

Te paso el Pdf con el mismo. Hay que definir algunas cositas antes de seguir. 

Segundo: la configuracion que tienes me faltan datos de la magelis (no encuentro la referencia, ti tienes un pdf mejor) y la marca y data sheet del encoder. 
El resto está perfecto. El tsx 3722 es el unico Micro que soporta anlogicas asique te va perfecto. 

Tercero: en el programa que me pasaste, se ve claramente que: la comunicacion con los variadores lo hace a travez del bus CANOPEN. Quieres mantenerla así?. 
La comunicacion con la terminal de diálogo la hace a travez de MODBUS, quieres mantenerla asi?.

Bueno, te paso las adelantos, seguimos. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## mono1969 (Mar 31, 2012)

Perdon la interface MAGELIS es modelo XBTG2110 

http://www.engineering.schneider-electric.dk/Attachments/ia/use_main/magelis_xbtg_user_manual.pdf

Los encoders: XCC-1406PR03K  PUSH-PULL 360cpt

http://pdf.directindustry.com/pdf/s...rol-the-essential-guide/23470-112885-_36.html



Aca estan los datos de los variadores:

ALTIVAR 28 1HP ATV28HU18M2

            31 5HP ATV31HU40M3

            31 2HP ATV31HU15M2


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 3, 2012)

Hola. Bueno aca va un adelanto para ver si mas o menos corresponde a tus necesidades. 
El documento es una idea de como conectarlo. 
El archivo .STX es la aplicacion a grabar con el PL7 en el automata TSX MICRO. 
El .PDF es solo una impresiond e la carpeta del programa con los primeros 5 Run ya copiados. . 

saludos y suerte

Juan José.


----------



## mono1969 (Abr 4, 2012)

Hola Juan Jose,

Realmente muy profesional tu trabajo y sumamente agradecido por las molestias.

Te comento que con los variadores tengo que poder variar la velocidad desde el tablero de control normalmente con potenciometros y interruptores para cambiar de direccion los movimientos, aparte la maquina tiene una funcion que cuando le indicas que se coloque en home el carro de corte automaticamente sube, luego se desplaza hacia la derecha y finalmente todo el puente se desplaza hacia atras (todo esto a una velocidad preestablecida), esto normalmente habilita al sistema para que la mesa de corte se pueda elevar para recibir carga de material, si la maquina no esta en home la mesa no actua, tambien es el punto 0 de la maquina desde donde comienzan a contar los encoders para medir la traslacion de los movimientos.

Si quieres te puedo pasar una lista con las funciones del operador para que veas las funciones del tablero de control.
Gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 5, 2012)

Hola. Si no hay problemas por eso se pueden hacer las dos cosas, que los variadores referencien por orden del PLC o por órden de una llave manual. 
El unico que NO tengo el VIJEO DISAGNER para la magelis que planteas y que es grafica. El programa XBTL1000 no soporta las graficas. 
Pasame la lista de comandos de operador y mas o menos que necesitas en tiempos. 
Asi vamos adelantando algo con eso tambien. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## mono1969 (Abr 5, 2012)

Estimado Juan Jose,

Te paso la lista de los comandos que utiliza el operador:

1)  Disco de corte ON/OFF
2)  Disco de corte avanza a la izquierda 
3)  Disco de corte avanza a la derecha
4)  Disco de corte arriba
5)  Disco de corte abajo
6)  Puente adelante
7)  Puente atras
8)  Mesa de corte arriba
9)  Mesa de corte abajo
10) Freno de mesa (esta es una salida comun on/off para manejar un relay)
11) Home (disco de corte arriba, carro a la izquierda y finalmente puente atras)
12) Reset encoder motor de corte
13) Reset encoder puente
14) Parada de emergencia

Si quedan entradas y salidas libres en el PLC las podriamos dejar configuradas como N/A para agregar algun comando extra ( para el agua que utiliza para el corte etc.)

En los puntos 12 y 13 que son los reset de los encoders es para que cuando realize un corte pueda dezplazar el puente o el motor decorte a otra posicion y visualizar que distancia         ( preferiblemente en pulgadas) que se desplazo, por ejemplo si realizo un corte y luego desplazo 4 pulgadas y realizo un nuevo corte, esto me evita tener que detener el motor de corte para tomar medidas.

Por lo que respecta a la magelis no te preocupes porque realmente lo unico que me interesa visualizar es el conteo de los encoders y alguna alarma de los variadores, presion de agua, presion de aire, etc. Tengo la otra interface, la que no encontrabas la referencia porque me confundi y te la pase como que era una magelis, podemos usar esa?

Cualquier otra cosa o mejora que creas conveniente sera apreciada.


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 6, 2012)

mono1969 dijo:


> Estimado Juan Jose,
> 
> Te paso la lista de los comandos que utiliza el operador:
> 
> ...


 
Te consulto, por si las moscas, tenés alguna persona cerca que conozca el PL7 PRO para cuando realices pruebas.?
Solo para los ajustes y corroborar conexionado, esta maquina veo que será grande. 

saludos y seguimos en contacto. 

Juan josé.


----------



## mono1969 (Abr 6, 2012)

Hola Juan Jose,

Por lo de las pruebas no creo que tenga problemas ya que no pienzo colocar el PLC y ponerla en marcha, puedo simular todo el funcionamiento sin carga para corroborar que los limit switch, pulsadores y demas partes funcionen bien, agradezco tu preocupacion y es por eso que no quise tratar de programar el automata ya que como decis la maquina si es bastante grande, solo el puente con el carro que transporta el motor de corte pesa alrrededor de 1500 kilogramos actualmente la maquina esta trabajando pero mas rustica, la idea de colocarle el PLC es primero tener idea de la posicion para realizar cortes mas rapidos y segundo que todo se torna mas seguro porque eliminamos mucha cantidad de relays y cableado y por supuesto siempre se puede modificar el programa sin que esto implique modificar el cableado. 

Por lo que es la parte de conecciones electricas y mecanicas no tengo problemas en ese sentido tengo mucha experiencia.

Otra cosa que pensaba cuando miraba el funcionamiento de esta maquina es que por ejemplo cuando se le da el comando de HOME, que la maquina se mueve automaticamente, los movimientos del carro y del puente tienen una velocidad fijada en el variador pero si es muy alta los movimientos al llegar al final de carrera tienden a continuar y golpear contra los topes de metal osea pasan los finales de carrera, en la maquina que tengo probe colocandole un freno electromagnetico al motor pero resulta ser que tambien es perjudicial, la frenada es muy brusca y toda la estructura se simbra, entonces mi pregunta es: se puede implementar que los variadores reduzcan la velocidad antes de llegar a los finales de carrera?

En estos momentos estoy tratando de comunicar el PLC con la pc segun recuerdo me dieron problemas unos drivers en el software de windows vista pero luego todo funciono, ahora 
 uso windows 7 y quiero ver que se comunique.
Ok seguimos en contacto.


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 12, 2012)

mono1969 dijo:


> Hola Juan Jose,
> 
> Otra cosa que pensaba cuando miraba el funcionamiento de esta maquina es que por ejemplo cuando se le da el comando de HOME, que la maquina se mueve automaticamente, los movimientos del carro y del puente tienen una velocidad fijada en el variador pero si es muy alta los movimientos al llegar al final de carrera tienden a continuar y golpear contra los topes de metal osea pasan los finales de carrera, en la maquina que tengo probe colocandole un freno electromagnetico al motor pero resulta ser que tambien es perjudicial, la frenada es muy brusca y toda la estructura se simbra, entonces mi pregunta es: se puede implementar que los variadores reduzcan la velocidad antes de llegar a los finales de carrera?



Se puede hacer sin problemas. Cuando tenes el encoder de ese eje programado en el programa solamente tenes que hacer una comparacion con la palabra de estado que comanda las salida alta baja del atv y listo. 

Te paso el programa como va. 
Tengo algunas cosas que resolver y ya podras cargarlo al PLC. 
Los super contadores rapidos del Twido no estan en el micro y eso es un problema. 


Si ya comunicaste el plc con la pc prueba por favor a subirle el programa que te paso y me dices si lo reconoce. 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## mono1969 (Abr 14, 2012)

Hola Juan Jose,

Finalmente pude comunicarme con el PLC, parece que con windows vista no funcionaba el driver, asi es que utilize una laptop con windows XP y funciono sin problemas, ademas cargue el programa que enviaste y aparentemente todo marcha porque no me salio ningun herror 

 Gracias.


----------



## EnriquePLC (Jun 7, 2016)

Hola Buenas. Tengo un TSX NANO y TSX MICRO pero no tengo el software PL7 para programarlo.. Alguien lo tiene? Seria de gran ayuda. Muchas gracias!!


----------

